# Connect with a Divorce Lawyer Ad in this section?



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Tackey!!!


----------



## next_step (Sep 14, 2012)

Agree. I did get a chuckle out of it. Visualized a bunch of lawyer chasing ambulances.


----------



## SkyHigh (Jun 17, 2012)

Perfect spot for it xD


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry! We didn't realized that was happening. We think the ads are fixed!


----------

